# Mythos tamper removed



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

This morning i needed to empty the hopper for my finca Tamana however I always wanted to do this so I did.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Great stuff, exactly how I used to run mine. I was always disappointed at the visual quality of the stationary burr carrier though. Is the fincas Tamara roasted by wendelboe?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Are there any benefits to removing the tamper or is it purely for aesthetic reasons?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Callum yes the wendelboe coffee my thoughts are on another thread.

Daren cleaning is easier also adjusting the grind is that little bit easier but that's due to removal of the cover.

seeing the coffee into the portafilter is nice too also due to the cover being removed


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Cheers Johnny - I did wonder. I saw a clip on YouTube where someone took to their Mythos with an angle grinder to remove some of the side panels behind that cover - I guess for the same reasons


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I was thinking hacksaw but yes they are surplus now so can see why someone would remove them. Would look nice


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> I was thinking hacksaw but yes they are surplus now so can see why someone would remove them. Would look nice


Can we have a photo when done ?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah I'm not going to do it. Thought just crossed my mind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> I was thinking hacksaw but yes they are surplus now so can see why someone would remove them. Would look nice


Taking a hacksaw to anything should be carefully considered









grinders , pets, children , wives , bank bosses ....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

This is good photo stream of the mod removing the bits from the side panels > http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/slayerespresso/2187381763/


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking good. All this talk of mods makes me want to buy a dremel so bad


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Looking good. All this talk of mods makes me want to buy a dremel so bad


Do it, do it, do it, do it


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Daren said:


> Do it, do it, do it, do it


The problem is that I'd just grind, cut, saw and drill everything I own. I would be too tempting


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> The problem is that I'd just grind, cut, saw and drill everything I own. I would be too tempting


Do you have pets .......


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you have pets .......


Nope, Mrs Spence would be in the firing line though


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Any time I look online for advice on how to mod something or remove something or generally pimp something there always seems to be a dremel involved.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

yes going to remove that tamper too.

have you kept the anti static guard? seems to just retain a gm of coffee to go stale in the next cup (lens hood mod aside), but might think twice if irreversible or more clumps?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Coffeejohnny I'm looking at removing the tamper on my Mythos, did you remove the bean hopper first before unscrewing the 4 main screws ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

soll you need o remove the bean hopper, drop the front plate and raise the display panel, then remove the four screws that hold the burr assembly in place, you can then remove the whole unit and take the tamper off.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

yes as coffee chap said but once you have the burr assembly off you need a set of needle nose pliers to remove the small nut holding the spring


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll have a go at removing it on Sunday morning and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone want to borrow a Dremel lol, I keep mine in the boot of the car to stop me using it on everything as it means a bit of effort is required to go and get it lol.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

It's a good job I don't live near you Charlie otherwise I'd be round yours to get hold of it lol! I won't be cutting the Mythos though, just removal of the tamper


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

WEll it's a good job I know my hands aren't steady enough these days or I'd be sorely tempted myself lol.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Dremel aren't that expensive are they? Hmmmm what to do


----------

